# Plant ID



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Jim Hancock (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks like staghorn sumac in flower. it will get a red seed cone.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

must bee a favorite of bee's. I have a big cluster of them down the road and have caught 3 swarms in a week on a old barn rite next to them. There are so many bees working them it sounds like swarms everyware.


----------

